
Scarfolk - smacktoward
https://scarfolk.blogspot.com/
======
dang
Related from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11334436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11334436)

Discussed in 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10389497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10389497)

------
UncleSlacky
If you like this, you might also like the British public information films of
the 70s such as this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNPMYRlvySY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNPMYRlvySY)

~~~
daddylonglegs
See also "Look Around You," a pitch perfect send up of 70s and 80s educational
TV.

------
JackFr
[https://liartownhits.tumblr.com/](https://liartownhits.tumblr.com/)

------
hrnnnnnn
For more information please re-read this comment.

------
Sophistifunk
Huh? I clicked this and still have NFI what it's about or why it belongs here.

~~~
Palomides
it's a rather grim multimedia satire of aspects of 1970s british culture

~~~
mattkevan
Not just in 1970s. If you look carefullyat the dates, the events in 1970s
Scarfolk track surprisingly accurately with what’s going on today...

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Sometimes he gets topical, and it stops looking quite so satirical:

[https://twitter.com/Scarfolk/status/1177130150833610752](https://twitter.com/Scarfolk/status/1177130150833610752)

My favourite - the new festival of Brexit poster:
[https://twitter.com/richard_littler/status/10463220391146741...](https://twitter.com/richard_littler/status/1046322039114674176)

~~~
arethuza
I'd managed to miss that the "Festival of Brexit" is going to be a real thing:

[https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/nov/05/government-...](https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/nov/05/government-
pushes-ahead-plans-festival-of-brexit)

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Oh heck, I didn't realise that was still going ahead. I fully expected it to
be round filed when May exited stage left.

~~~
kjs3
Not even close. GB just doubled down on Bexit by re-electing Boris Johnson in
a landslide. It's "damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead" for Brexit, one way
or another.

~~~
arethuza
I'm 99% certain NeedMoreTea was referring to the "Festival of Brexit" \- not
Brexit itself which is pretty much guaranteed to happen at this point due to
recent electoral events.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Quite so. After our delightfully flawed FPTP election results, I can't
conceive of Brexit not happening with the ERG majority of 60. Seems we may end
up throwing the BBC and NHS out with that particular bathwater too.

Scarfolk's Watch out, there's a politician about:
[https://scarfolk.blogspot.com/2015/05/watch-out-theres-
polit...](https://scarfolk.blogspot.com/2015/05/watch-out-theres-politician-
about.html)

------
mastazi
A podcast that somehow reminds me of Scarfolk:
[http://www.welcometonightvale.com/](http://www.welcometonightvale.com/)

------
gpderetta
I'm getting a strong Laundry Files/CSP/Paranoia RPG vibe.

It is awesome.

------
gambiting
Huh, interesting - the game "Control" released this year has some _very_
similar vibes to this.

~~~
zorbash
Can you please share some more info on this?

~~~
gambiting
The entire game is about a hidden US agency called Federal Bureau of Control,
and their job is to investigate and hide from the general public any
paranormal phenomena.

These are some posters found in-game, I found them very similar to those
Scarfolk ones: [https://kotaku.com/i-love-the-posters-found-in-
control-18377...](https://kotaku.com/i-love-the-posters-found-in-
control-1837746677)

And this quote describes one of the many events from the in-game lore nearly
perfectly, I wouldn't be surprised if the writers were inspired by some of it:

"Super-conductive copper ribbons were used during the dance because it was
believed that their combination with 400,000 volts and expendable children
opened a vortex to an alternate dimension where household items were always on
sale and could be purchased for a fraction of the price. Items that were
brought back through the vortex, however, risked corruption by dark forces, as
witnessed on May 1st 1971 when Scarfolk was overrun by a vast horde of
malevolent, sentient food blenders."

~~~
zorbash
Sounds rad, love it already, thanks!

